# Panel raising bits



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi, I am a new member and may be repeating a question. I am looking for a good ogee raised panel bit. I bought a cheap set from Harbor Freight for learning process. I am looking at Whiteside. I want a good router bit, but need to keep my cost to a minimum while getting quality.
Also, would it be beneficial to go with a three wing. Would a back cutter be a good idea. Have not seen any three cutter bits with back cutter. Info appreciated. Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

You didn't say what type of router you have or if it's a 3 HP or more.
The big panel bits take power to turn and you need to run them at slow speeds.( 8,000 to 10,000 rpm the norm)

"Would a back cutter be a good idea. Have not seen any three cutter bits"= see the link below and the back cutter are great but you must take care with them because you are trapping the wood so to speak.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/triplewing.html#triplewing_rp_anchor

I do recommend making the jig below if you are low on power that's to say 
1 1/2 HP to 2 1/2 HP router and using a rabbit bit for the back cutter or you can buy a back cutter bit for about 20.oo from the same.see MLCS.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2725-raised-panels-quick-easy.html
Plus the one below
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html
----------------
Undercutter Bits, MLCS bit part number #8679

The 2 flute, carbide tipped undercutter bit, with totally enclosed ball bearing guide is designed to relieve the back of a raised panel with a 1/8" radius shaped cut. 
This will let the panel sit flush with reference to the doorframe. 
It also cuts the panel tongue to 1/4" thick when working with 3/4" stock and certain panel shapes.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raisvert.html
---------------------

Bj


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have the PC 7518 in my table, so I have ample power and have
been running the big panel bit from HF at a slow speed. Think I want a three cutter bit for smoother cuts and was not sure about getting a back cutter. Can only find two wing bits with back cutters. Also want to get one that will last when I make the investment.
Thanks again for replying. Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, Whiteside is consistantly the top rated bit in tests and by guys wearing plaid shirts on PBS woodworking shows. Isn't it nice to be able to take pride in an American made product as being the best in the world?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Just a note 
The Vertical bit can run at higher speeds or to say at 18,ooo rpm unlike the big panel bits. the faster the bit turns the better the finish/cut and they are a bit safer to use in the jig or the vertical (Horz.) router table.
I have CMT and MLCS vertical bits and the CMT bits are a bit better than the MLCS that's to say they are sharper and will last longer and they are coated with teflon to keep them running smooth.
But this is just my 2 cents... 

Here's a quick test,,,, cut two panels the same size one out of hardwood and one out of part.board (chip board) or MDF run two sides on the hardwood on the big panel bit and the other two sides with the vertical bit at high speed you will see the vertical didn't rip stock out it and made a nice smooth finish on the chip.board.
I know you will say but I don't use chip.board or MDF for door panels but you can with the vertical bits.(for painted panels)

Just one more test,,,,,,make a panel that's 3" x 4" or smaller that can be a bit tickey when you use the big panel bits or the small panel bits ( 2 1/2" dia.) but with the vertical bit it's duck soup and you get to keep all your fingers when your done making it. (small panels for a clock or a box or ??? )
----------
With this bit set (below) you can make 2 3/4" sq. panels but they are ticky to make and you must know how to run the stock by the panel bit, the high point on the panel is only 1/2" sq. in the center of the panel but again with the vertical bit it's duck soup to make a very small panel(s).

3-Piece Junior Raised Panel Set
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=19



Bj


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

Another manufacture of router bits is Freud
With a unique 4 cutter system
They come in a custom box with a sold wood base & clear protective lid.
The design makes doing the math for your raised panels, Stiles, & Rails extremely easy.

See here.
http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Resources/PDFs/RPMath.pdf
http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Resources/PDFs/RPDenglish.pdf

http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Bits/Bits.html

http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Bits/DoorWindow/RaisedPanel/2+2Backcutter/2+2Backcutter.html

http://www.freudtools.com/woodworkers/rep/router_bits/Router_Bits/Rsd_Panel/html/Rsd_Panel_1.html

I have had excellent results with a finish that you could get away with out sanding if you had to but I still sand.


----------

